# In 4 words...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola - loving, clever, snuggly, obedient

Nina - cute, cuddley, loving, outgoing


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot - nutty, kleptomaniac, cuddly, irrepressible


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady: Cuddly, smart, loving, human
Cricket:Loving, Goofy, Silly, Messy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Dot - nutty, kleptomaniac, cuddly, irrepressible


And the others!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love this.. Gives a nice idea of the differences too


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly - opinionated, bossy, cuddly, smart

Chance - obedient, loving, fun, wimpy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Destructive, adorable, loving, funny - Ralph
Destructive, adorable, loving, funny - ruby!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Destructive, adorable, loving, funny - Ralph
> Destructive, adorable, loving, funny - ruby!!


Haha! Your life sounds hectic but fun!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Haha! Your life sounds hectic but fun!


Ralph has been a great master on teaching ruby the poo way of life in my household x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie is pretty, smart, cuddly, independent


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

This is a great idea, thanks Ruth.

Mmmm.......Poppy's personality is only really starting to develop but:

Playful, messy, clever, mischievous


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Clever and cuddly seems to be a trend!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Peanut - hyperactive, friendly, smart, stubborn


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger is smart,loveable,beautiful,and cuddly..

hey can i put down about 5 0r 10 more Heeee Heeee


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

These are great. We can make our own list of personality traits!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi - sassy, tease, affectionate (to the point where sometimes you can't breathe), and joyful

Beemer - heartthrob, cautious, happy, tattle tell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is loyal, loving, intelligent, sensitive
Willow is athletic, resourceful, exuberant, refreshing
Ozzy is snuggly, excitable, persuasive, adorable
Jake picks me up, Ozzy dusts me off and willow gets me going again.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna - the perfect trio


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Love this!

Billy - handsome, cuddly, clever, loving!
Lola - pretty, independent, springy, mischievous!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inzi colliedog: obsessive, energetic, intelligent, independent
Kiki cavapoodliepoo: sensitive, smart, sweet, friendly.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love cavapoodilepoo!


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

What a fun idea

River - Princess, Adorable, Drama Queen
Nado - Playful, Brilliant, Monster, Adorable


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I love this!!
Sami . . . submissive tolerant my shadow calm
Carley . . . bossy possessive alpha cuteness


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is - submissive, sensitive, clever and extremely lazy.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Stanley is silky, exuberant, loony and loyal


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus is joyful, funny, driven and snuggly.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Poppy: Hilarious, Eccentric, Squishable, muddy


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo - mummy's boy, neurotic, cuddly, tempremental 

Savannah - Noisy, obsessive, loving, entertaining


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Poppy: Hilarious, Eccentric, Squishable, muddy


Disobedient, disembowelling, dishevelled, disarming


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Disobedient, disembowelling, dishevelled, disarming


Doesn't that make poppy described in 8 words! X 
I find the walnuts words a little more endearing than yours mazz, xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I got hooked on the dis words - because they're negative they cancel out the other four (a literal maths genius ha ha ha) 

Have I seen yours yet?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I got hooked on the dis words - because they're negative they cancel out the other four (a literal maths genius ha ha ha)
> 
> Have I seen yours yet?


What are you referring to this time?? 
I only get mine out when I'm drunk - oh that will be regular then 
Think my 4 words are on page one.....


----------

